# How to remove double wall chimney pipe



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all, our stove pipe runs single wall downstairs, then switches to double wall in the bedroom. I believe the double wall section in the bedroom has a leak. I can see creosote stains on a joint. How do I remove the stove pipe sections so that I can take a look. Do I just pull the locking rings up and separate the sections?


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2018)

The pipe in the bedroom is chimney pipe. Is it possible that the creosote stain is from above and just dripped down lower? Also, if the label is still on the pipe, make sure it was not installed upside down. Pictures will help us see what you are seeing.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Ill take some pictures when I get home, but the stain is on a joint between two chimney sections. the end of last season that bedroom smelt strongly of wood smoke. 

I also noticed a creosote stain in the snow at the base of the chimney.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Attached is a picture, hope it helps


----------



## blades (Jun 19, 2018)

can't answer question about taking that pipe apart, but with creosote running down that way either you have green wood ( not dry enough) or are burning at way too low a rate -hence the flue is not staying hot enough to keep the creosote vaporized. Green wood will cause this. I do not know any retailer that truly sells firewood that is at 20 or less % moisture contact- a lot are advertising kiln dried when in truth it is more like just enough to kill  bugs which is x amount of hours at x temperature.   4 or 5 hours is not generally enough to dry splits to less than 20% internally.


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Usually the locking band is removed, then the pipe is rotated to screw it off. Do you know what brand chimney pipe this is? Are there any labels on the pipe?

FYI, chimney pipe is supposed to be enclosed in a chase as it passes through a room.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

No idea on the brand. It is possible that the wood was green, we cut and split  our own firewood. would green would explain the smell of wood smoke?


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Green wood would explain the excess creosote, but it would have to be quite serious to leak out of a chimney seam.

Have the chimney inspected by a professional for proper installation and creosote accumulation.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

ok thanks for the info, I will get it inspected but in the meantime can I unscrew that section easily?


----------



## blades (Jun 19, 2018)

Possibly- that creosote will also act as a bit of glue. It would also give off a wood smoke smell particularly in the warm humid months.  When it is warm and running/ dripping like that pic shows then also. 
 If you are cutting / splitting now for this winter  that would be the main culprit- green wood.  Most wood is going to take 2 years or more to dry out after it is split - the reason for the 3 year plan- split this year for use 3 years later and then a constant rotation.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

The pipe is a Hart and Cooley. I lit off a pizza box and watched for smoke. The pipe is leaking smoke on a joint.

I lifted the rings top and bottom and tried to screw the sections apart (as someone suggested) but the are not separating.

As the pipe warms up the joints are warmer than the middle of the pipe


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Blades, thanks that is our game plan. I have been struggling to get ahead on my wood.


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 19, 2018)

Im just spitballing here but I think the inner liner may be rusted away at the inner pipe overlap joint. That pretty much gives a straight shot to the outside between the joint. That by itself wont make it leak smoke because a drafting chimney sucks in at leaks. Im betting there is a major blockage on up the pipe as well. When was the last time it was swept? How old is the pipe? Looks pretty old judging by the locking tabs.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

The house was built in 1999 so I can only assume it’s of that vintage. 

I am pretty sure that there is no blockage, I sweeep it myself at least Quarterly.


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2018)

By the looks of that and your description i would bet your chimney is shot.  There should be no way at all for that to happen if the chimney is installed.correctly and in useable condition


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok can someone give me instructions on how to dismantle this section?


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Ok can someone give me instructions on how to dismantle this section?


There are plenty of times we need to use a grinder or sawzall.  Creosote is an excellent glue.  I beleive that pipe should just pull apart after the band is pushed up.  But it is probably glued fast


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

I just did another smoke test. It is no longer leaking out of the joint. Maybe the twisting and lifting in an attempt to separate it may have sealed it??


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok completion of third smoke test, (no more junk mail) all joints are leaking in the upstairs. All individual sections upstairs move I just can’t figure out how to separate them? 

Do I need to go up on the roof and pull the pipe out that way?


----------



## bholler (Jun 19, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Ok completion of third smoke test, (no more junk mail) all joints are leaking in the upstairs. All individual sections upstairs move I just can’t figure out how to separate them?
> 
> Do I need to go up on the roof and pull the pipe out that way?


Yes you would want to start at the top.  But if the joints are leaking smoke there is something very wrong.  Even if the chimney is completly blocked there should be no smoke escaping the joints in the chimney.


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 19, 2018)

The individual lengths will be trapped. You have to unstack it from top down unless it is hung from the roof deck as in a cathedral application.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok if there is something very wrong, what could that be?


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Ludlow said:


> The individual lengths will be trapped. You have to unstack it from top down unless it is hung from the roof deck as in a cathedral application.


Hard to say without eyes on site. Could be the pipe is corroded, mis-installed, fully gunked up, etc.. I wouldn't burn until the chimney has been thoroughly inspected or replaced.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok so an update, I CCTV’d the inside of the stove pipe. I taped my phone to my brush set and slowly went up and down the chimney. 

The video didn’t show any issues. HOWEVER, I think I have a blockage in the rain cap. Would that be the source of my problems?


----------



## begreen (Jun 20, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Ok so an update, I CCTV’d the inside of the stove pipe. I taped my phone to my brush set and slowly went up and down the chimney.
> 
> The video didn’t show any issues. HOWEVER, I think I have a blockage in the rain cap. Would that be the source of my problems?


A blocked cap screen is common when burning green wood. Even with a blocked cap though the chimney pipe joints shouldn't ooze or leak smoke.


----------



## bholler (Jun 20, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Ok so an update, I CCTV’d the inside of the stove pipe. I taped my phone to my brush set and slowly went up and down the chimney.
> 
> The video didn’t show any issues. HOWEVER, I think I have a blockage in the rain cap. Would that be the source of my problems?


There still should be no way for smoke or creosote to come out of the joints.  I cant tell you exactly what is wrong but what ever it is could potentially be very dangerous.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok that’s good to know, what’s the best way to clean the cap? I have a feeling that it’s pretty bad.


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 20, 2018)

Gotta take it off and clean it. No other way around that.


----------



## bholler (Jun 20, 2018)

The new chimney to replace your worn out one will come with a shiny new cap


----------



## JHolden (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info I’ll head up there tomorrow and clean the crap out of it and retest. 

Would love a shiny new one, but was quoted $3k yesterday for one. If that’s the case it will have to wait until next year.


----------



## bholler (Jun 21, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Thanks for the info I’ll head up there tomorrow and clean the crap out of it and retest.
> 
> Would love a shiny new one, but was quoted $3k yesterday for one. If that’s the case it will have to wait until next year.


I understand limited finances.  But if those seams are leaking creosote the insulation could easily be saturated with it causing a serious fire hazard.  And if smoke leaks out when its plugged air surely is leaking in normally making the creosote buildup much worse.  I would absolutly not use a chimney in my house if it leaked like that.  There is just way to much at risk.


----------



## begreen (Jun 21, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Thanks for the info I’ll head up there tomorrow and clean the crap out of it and retest.
> 
> Would love a shiny new one, but was quoted $3k yesterday for one. If that’s the case it will have to wait until next year.


What is included in the quote? If you are able to get on the roof to clean, safely, then you may be able to replace the pipe yourself, if the ceiling support box doesn't need replacement and it will work with modern H&C chimney. You would need to call their tech support to determine this.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the update, I'll do some research. I'll take some pictures once I get up there as well.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 22, 2018)

So an update, got up on the roof this morning before work to inspect and clean the rain cap. The cap was definitely the source of all my problems!


----------



## JHolden (Jun 22, 2018)

Here is a picture of the issue


----------



## blades (Jun 22, 2018)

still I would not think that it would leak out seams, back draft out stove yes. Still the issue of the creosote formation. The fact that it was dripping and running down is a cause of major concern. Major problem waiting to happen. that has to be the worst I have ever seen


----------



## JHolden (Jun 22, 2018)

I haven’t been up there to clean it in the 4 years I have lived here, so who knows when the last time it was cleaned. 

I sweep it regularly but until now I haven’t thaught of that needing a separate clean also. 

I did speak to a professional who said that this explains everything.


----------



## bholler (Jun 22, 2018)

JHolden said:


> I haven’t been up there to clean it in the 4 years I have lived here, so who knows when the last time it was cleaned.
> 
> I sweep it regularly but until now I haven’t thaught of that needing a separate clean also.
> 
> I did speak to a professional who said that this explains everything.


The professional was wrong.  Even with a plugged cap there should absolutly be no smoke or creosote leakage from the joints.


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 22, 2018)

Was there a window open upstairs?


----------



## JHolden (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes a window was open, several actually


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 23, 2018)

Then possibly the upstairs is acting like the top of the chimney, bypassing the blockage? Cant believe it would draft enough to run the stove though. Sounds crazy.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 23, 2018)

That is possible, the stove wasn’t running as such. My tests involved junk mail just to create some smoke


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2018)

JHolden said:


> Here is a picture of the issue


Several years back we had a screen plug up like that after burning some wet maple, but there were no creosote leaks. Instead the flue just stopped drafting and the stove spilled smoke badly when the door was opened.

Exactly what was listed on the professional's quote for replacement? Did it include replacing the ceiling support? If so, $3k is not out of line.


----------



## JHolden (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes the quote was to replace the ceiling support as well


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2018)

OK, then it is not unusually high.


----------



## Ludlow (Jun 23, 2018)

How many feet of chimney?


----------

